# Breakthrough fertility treatments



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi everyone
My husband went to a talk from this company (it was a case study for their business group) - they have developed (and are developing) new treatment methods for IVF and fertility. Basically - they are growing new eggs, even when a woman supposedly does not have any egg reserve left. They have discovered a way to grow new eggs and woman therefore do NOT have a finite number of eggs, as we have all been led to believe. Anyway - they are rolling out their new technique to select clinics around the world. I believe the procedure currently is VERY expensive, but probably cheaper than multiple cycles. Anyway, may be worth giving them a ring.
http://www.ovascience.com/fertility

/links


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

This is an article about the process:

http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/01/30/toronto-fertility-clinic-offers-controversial-egg-treatment-for-women-that-can-extend-child-bearing-years/

/links


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

That's great thanks for posting. Its about time new treatments were found. We need a cure for all. No one should have to suffer the heartache of IF
Nothing for sperm? Its the sperm my poor DH needs   xx


----------

